# More Cherry Shrimp and the House



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

Cherry shrimps have had babies (is the plural of shrimp, shrimps, and what are the babies really called ???) already, I have seen teenie tiny ones and others that look about two weeks old. I am bonding with the shrimp  the shrimp, the substrate, the plants, the moss, the tank, all came from forum members, so thanks


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Casa Bonita..... Hows the puffer tank coming along Cheryl? Haven't seen pics in a while.

Stuart


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

that is some of your moss, do you see it  and in my betta tank the tall plant in the middle is from you too  puffers are doing well, i am greening up the tank with a bunch of new plants but that always looks better when it has had some time to grow in ... there is a recent pic of my puffer tank in my new custom pink stand made by Daniel (Target) in the DIY section under hoolagals stand or something like that .... many of those plants are from you too ... all the plants i got from you have really done well so thanks again


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

nice porch and shrimps...haha...the baby shrimps can be called shrimplets or just baby shrimps hahaha...i kinda miss the RCS i had....ayyy. the only shrimps i have now are amanos...but then they are way diff


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

thanks ... i am getting 40 more cherry shrimp tomorrow and i have amano shrimp with my puffers  i really like shrimps


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

hoolagal said:


> thanks ... i am getting 40 more cherry shrimp tomorrow and i have amano shrimp with my puffers  i really like shrimps


whoa...amanos with puffers...interesting concept haha..dun the puffers dine on the amanos?..RCS..u can almost never have too many


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

it is strange about the puffers and the amanos ... the amanos have no fear of the puffers and the puffers ignore them ... even when the amanos are swimming crazy all over the place, if one touches a puffer the puffer pulls way, kind of like with the attitude "don't touch me" ... but it has been a year and i just changed my substrate and had to take everything out and i took out 11 shrimp which is what i put in ... but one day by accident i dropped in a cherry shrimp and it was eaten before it hit the ground so i don't know what is up with that ... and i added the amanos after the puffers were already established in the tank ... weird :O)


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

hoolagal said:


> it is strange about the puffers and the amanos ... the amanos have no fear of the puffers and the puffers ignore them ... even when the amanos are swimming crazy all over the place, if one touches a puffer the puffer pulls way, kind of like with the attitude "don't touch me" ... but it has been a year and i just changed my substrate and had to take everything out and i took out 11 shrimp which is what i put in ... but one day by accident i dropped in a cherry shrimp and it was eaten before it hit the ground so i don't know what is up with that ... and i added the amanos after the puffers were already established in the tank ... weird :O)


you have dwarf/pea puffers?...cuz amanos are pretty rough and tough..plus they swim pretty fast..and maybe have to do with the size. when i had amanos and RCS...sometimes i wonder if i should keep them together because the amanos would just hog the food i put into the tank


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

i have dwarf puffers and i started a shrimp tank recently because i love the amanos so much, they are so entertaining ... when i see one running off with a bloodworm it makes me laugh  the ten test shrimp have lived and two have given birth and two more are pregnant and as i said 40 more tomorrow, or actually today because it is after midnight


----------

